# My other bike is a 1989 KDX 200



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I havent posted for awhile here and this is the reason why. After getting back into Mountain Biking last year I got the urge to get back into dirt bikes being an old MXer. But with the cost on a new bike and all the headaches of the new 4 Strokes I decided to build a vintage 2 Stroke from the ground up. Not a restoration, but from parts bought one at a time. Cleaning, polishing, refurbishing and having to fabricate parts with a mill and lathe that I couldnt find anywhere. About 400 man hours and about $2500 in parts.

I chose the Kawasaki KDX 200 because I have heard that it just about the best trail bike ever made with a very solid and reliable motor. And I chose the E series, (1989-1994) because the frist thing I bought was the frame for $2. I bid and won it, so that was my pallette. As you can see it came out pretty good. Besides the lower end, every single bearing and seal was replaced. I did the suspension for my weight. Wiseco piston, Boyesen reeds, FMF Fatty pipe, etc etc etc.. I did it right I belive.

After riding it I was sorta dissapointed. Dont get me wrong, I absolutely LOVE the motor with its low end torque and broad powerband. I just didnt like the geometry and feel of the bike. It doesnt like to be ridden hard. So it's on to phase two.

The Hybrid. I'm taking the 89 KDX 200 motor and currently have it sitting in a 2000 KX125 frame. I have modded the swingarm, cut the old motor mounts off and some of the new mounts ready for welding. All that for later...

Some of yall might be wondering why a motorcycle on a MTB forum? Alot of yall also ride MX or dirt bikes, or do vintage stuff, or are just tinker'ers in the Man Cave and like stuff like this.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice job! I too am an old MXer from way back. I can appreciate the time and man hours that you put into it to get it to that point. But that is alot of time effort and money to put into something that in the real world is only worth $1500 max. Now if you were talking about restoring an old MXer from 1975 or older then it would be worth it. Then it would be desirable and have a resale value to the vintage racers.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice job! I too am an old MXer from way back. I can appreciate the time and man hours that you put into it to get it to that point. But that is alot of time effort and money to put into something that in the real world is only worth $1500 max. Now if you were talking about restoring an old MXer from 1975 or older then it would be worth it. Then it would be desirable and have a resale value to the vintage racers.


You would be surprised! I have been parting the bike out and so far I have broken even roughly. Minus the labor, but it's a labor of love anyway. 
And I hear ya about the older bikes. I'm thinking a DT1 175 or my last race bike, 74 YZ 125.

And this isnt about resale. It's a hobby. Keeps me out of the bars and chasing women. And at 50, I should stay home anyway!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gary H said:


> You would be surprised! I have been parting the bike out and so far I have broken even roughly. Minus the labor, but it's a labor of love anyway.
> And I hear ya about the older bikes. I'm thinking a DT1 175 or my last race bike, 74 YZ 125.
> 
> And this isnt about resale. It's a hobby. Keeps me out of the bars and chasing women. And at 50, I should stay home anyway!


I had a 1972 Kawasaki G5 100,Yamaha 1975 DT 250, Yamaha 1975 MX 400, Yamaha 1976 IT 400 and a 1989 Yamaha YZ WR 250


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I had a 1972 Kawasaki G5 100,Yamaha 1975 DT 250, Yamaha 1975 MX 400, Yamaha 1976 IT 400 and a 1989 Yamaha YZ WR 250


YZ or WR? They made both in 89.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Props for the nice clean work, but I would have invested that money on a new modern bike


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow, that bike is cleeeeeeeeaaan!
Nice work, up until last year I rode a "semi"restored 1982 IT 175, she was an awesome trail bike and would go almost anywhere, lots of power for a little 175cc 2smoke. I would love to have a dirtbike again but I'm getting ready to move into an apartment and its just no possible.
Keep up the good work, that machine looks fantastic!


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Looks...*

Loud, stinky and fun!
Nice project.


----------



## duff76 (Jun 1, 2006)

Very nice, and clean. Reminds me of my dirt bike days. I had the same bike but a '90 or '91, I can't remember now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gary H said:


> YZ or WR? They made both in 89.


It was a YZ 250 WR. *They made the YZ 250 in white and red. The YZ 250 WR* *was in white and blue.* I bought it new and rode the he11 out of it. It was my favorite dirt bike I have ever owned. The first three gears were identical to the YZ 250 but the fourth and fifth gear's were higher hence the term WR = Wide Ratio. A great weapon for the desert as you need that high fifth gear for those all out flat sections. It was also water cooled and was one of the first inverted fork bikes with front and rear disc brakes. And it also had plug ins and a magneto for easy installation of desert lights.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It was a YZ 250 WR. *They made the YZ 250 in white and red. The YZ 250 WR* *was in white and blue.* I bought it new and rode the he11 out of it. It was my favorite dirt bike I have ever owned. The first four gears were identical to the YZ 250 but the fifth gear was way higher hence the term WR = Wide Ratio. A great weapon for the desert as you need that high fifth gear for those all out flat sections. It was also water cooled and was one of the first inverted fork bikes with front and rear disc brakes. And it also had plug ins and a magneto for easy installation of desert lights.


I'm an old Yamaha guy and I didn't know they made a model plated with YZ and WR at the same time. Or just forgot.  Old age yanno? :madman:

My first Yammi was the 71 Mini Enduro. When I moved up to 125s I had a 74 MX125 and soon traded it in for a YZ125. Why I chose to build the KDX is sort of an era I missed and wanted to go back to. It is supposed to be one of the best trail bikes ever made and the E series was the first to have liquid cooling, the Uni Track rear end, (Mono Shock) and the 6 speed tranny.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

duff76 said:


> Very nice, and clean. Reminds me of my dirt bike days. I had the same bike but a '90 or '91, I can't remember now.


It's the E series. The bike was the same from 89 to 94. I have parts from every year on that bike from 89 to 94. Except for the left radiator. It's a 2005.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Gary H
I'm an old Yamaha guy and I didn't know they made a model plated with YZ and WR at the same time....
My first Yammi was the 71 Mini Enduro...
_
+1. Old Yamaha guy also. The Mini Enduro was the dream bike for a kid back then. At least it was for me.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It was my favorite dirt bike I have ever owned. The first four gears were identical to the YZ 250 but the fifth gear was way higher hence the term WR = Wide Ratio.


I owned both the 89 YZ and YZ-WR. The WR has a lower 1st and 2nd, higher 5th. 3rd and 4th same on both. Still have the YZ. Before that I had been riding small bore IT's. Good bikes, but the YZ's seemed to fit me perfectly. Best bike ever for me.

Great job on the restoration. If any of the parts are used, I can't tell which ones they are. I think your on the right track with the KX-KDX hybrid. Lose the weight and gain the suspension and brakes. I recall hearing of people performing the swap, a challenge for sure. If the bike above is any indication, it'll look like it just rolled off the assembly line.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Cobretti said:


> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gary H
> I'm an old Yamaha guy and I didn't know they made a model plated with YZ and WR at the same time....
> My first Yammi was the 71 Mini Enduro...
> ...


Thumper Talk, Kawasaki 2 stroke sub forum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cobretti said:


> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gary H
> I'm an old Yamaha guy and I didn't know they made a model plated with YZ and WR at the same time....
> My first Yammi was the 71 Mini Enduro...
> ...


When I bought my Yamaha *YZ 250 WR *new, I was told that the first three gears were identical to the YZ and fourth and fifth were higher. In any regard that bike was awesome. You could run a tight motocross course with the regular YZ's and thier competition. But with the higher top gears it was great for the desert and trail riding.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gary H said:


> I'm an old Yamaha guy and I didn't know they made a model plated with YZ and WR at the same time. Or just forgot.  Old age yanno? :madman:
> 
> My first Yammi was the 71 Mini Enduro. When I moved up to 125s I had a 74 MX125 and soon traded it in for a YZ125. Why I chose to build the KDX is sort of an era I missed and wanted to go back to. It is supposed to be one of the best trail bikes ever made and the E series was the first to have liquid cooling, the Uni Track rear end, (Mono Shock) and the 6 speed tranny.


In 1988 and 1989 they made a regular YZ 250 and an YZ 250 WR. From 1990 and on the YZ WR was only plated as a WR. So you being an old YAMAHA dude you should remember my 1975 MX 400. That bike was white and yellow with an aluminum tank. It was one of the first monoshock bikes. It had an incredible power band that you could actually ride a wheelie at crawling speed. Yet when you cracked open the throttle you had better be holding on, It blew the doors off the later YZ 465's.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Great looking bike. A KDX/KX hybrid would kick arse. A guy out here has built 2 now with the newer KDX engine and 2003 KX125's. Sweet looking bikes (that's my old pipe on there, glad I contributed  ). 








I actually bought a 99 KX125 off craigslist to do the swap, but ended up fixing it, riding it, then selling both bikes. With my limited free time it would have taken a year to build the things, and in the mean time I'd have nothing to ride.

I had a 2003 KDX220, loved it, but as I got faster the frame and suspension held me back. Had the engine built pretty well, Jeff Freddete ported it, reworked the head, and opened up the carb. Add an FMF rev pipe, a silencer (which in back-to-back tests later proved to be more of a weight savings than performance mod), and it ripped for a "little" 220. It did harescrambles, light MX duty, and even saw the dunes a few times. The thing I miss most? The 6 speed and well thought out ratios. Could crawl in 1st gear, yet did 82 mph in 6th (geared down from stock yet gained 11mph top speed, it REVVED after the engine work!). My current ride is an 05 YZ250, 5 speed close-ratio gear boxes SUCK! Constantly swapping sprockets depending on the ride. Saving up to swap some gears though, WR426 3rd-4th-5th will drop in and help spread things out.

Anyway, enough blabbering. Nice bike. I'd still love to do a hybrid if time ever allows.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I know that guy! :thumbsup: Thats ebeck.



adam728 said:


> Great looking bike. A KDX/KX hybrid would kick arse. A guy out here has built 2 now with the newer KDX engine and 2003 KX125's. Sweet looking bikes (that's my old pipe on there, glad I contributed  ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Gary H said:


> I know that guy! :thumbsup: Thats ebeck.


Yup!


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Yamaha dudes, please keep the chat to mean and green!

Nice work Gary!!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good. I have a 2003 KDX 200. Currently swapping a 2002 KX 250 fork onto it. Should make a HUGE difference.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sru said:


> Yamaha dudes, please keep the chat to mean and green!
> 
> Nice work Gary!!


Hey don't get all discriminatory on us. As Gary said he is an old *YAMAHA *dude from way back. And I too am an old *KAWASAKI* dude turned *YAMAHA *dude from way back. IMO you can't go wrong with any of the top four Jap. Bikes. *HONDA,**YAMAHA,**KAWASAKI,**SUZUKI.*


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

My other 2 wheel passion.


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome job on that build! I have always had a HUGE love for the KDX200 and hope to pick one up next year. Although I've never even ridden one.... mostly just seen their back fender.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*


upstateSC-rider said:



My other 2 wheel passion.
QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


upstateSC-rider said:


> I love the new trend of using road wheels and tires on a big dirt thumper. What a blast that must be on the road.:thumbsup: BTW nice looking lineup.


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

The KDX 200 may have been the most fun trail bike I've ever ridden. 

I wish they still made them, it was perfect for northeast trail riding. 

On the four stroke side, I always found the Suzuki DR series to be pretty kicka$$ in the woods w/ a bit of tweaking, esepcially the smaller bore models. 

I think I may have to build up a trail bike again one day soon :thumbsup:


----------



## commutergrl (Sep 3, 2007)

Dang. Now I'm jonesing for the sweet sweet smell of burning oil. 

My KDX 200 never looked anything as nice as that. Nice work.

Really nice work

c


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *
> 
> 
> upstateSC-rider said:
> ...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

...


----------



## socalscott (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, there's some serious time and effort. With that effort I'd have separation anxiety. The pipe fit to a late 125 chassis is no small feat. 
BTW, KTM has made a baddazz 200 since '98. As in, no modified KDX can touch it.

I had years of fun on an '89 KDX. Its weakness was its strength. I could kill it on 70 mile trail loops as the power wouldn't wear me down, rock gardens were a breeze. Just attack all day long. It didn't like whoops and I didn't like heals hitting the dirt. CR500 springs helped a little. 

Me and my KTM 200 are goin' on 9 years. Gotts a GasGas 300 and it is not as fun.


FYI, KTM has a 2hun that kills the KDX. Unless one rides jungle trails.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I currently have only my 2007 CRF250X which is awesome for trail riding. Love that magic button, although I haven't been out dirt biking in over a YEAR!  MTB'ing and cyclocross - ya' know?

Here's some of my old projects - all long gone and sold. All done in my garage.

CB650 - It was actually completed and sold. Sadly, I never got a pic of it in its finished state.








KLR650 - Built for the zombie apocalypse. I loved wheelie'ing this thing because it was HUGE.








XR650 SuperMoto - My first SM. I had 4 others after this bike.
















Suzuki Intruder Bobber - Cool bike, got tons of compliments on it.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

How's that bike handle whoops? Maybe just a tire change?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if that KDX looked that nice when it was new. Good job.

I've always wanted to make a KX500 street 'tard (because a sledge hammer WILL crack eggs).


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Dion-

Tell us more about your CB650. It looks like it started out as some kind of a street-tracker project, but then you let Roland Sands pick a handlebar for it. Did it get wire wheels at some point?

Tell us also about the de-uglification of the Killer. My compliments. That's about the nicest looking one I've ever seen. Did it have a rack for your anti-zombie utensil?

The XR650L street 'tard looks like more fun than giving two toys to three kids. I know that they're pretty tepid, but the fact that it comes with a magic button and a license plate goes a long ways towards making up for the lack of performance. I'm assuming that even on something like this, it's still probably more convenient to just tape your driver's license to the outside of your helmet.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Gary H said:


> You would be surprised! I have been parting the bike out and so far I have broken even roughly. Minus the labor, but it's a labor of love anyway.
> And I hear ya about the older bikes. I'm thinking a DT1 175 or my last race bike, 74 YZ 125.
> 
> And this isnt about resale. It's a hobby. Keeps me out of the bars and chasing women. And at 50, I should stay home anyway!


LOL I had a 75 YZ 125A If memory serves me your 74 still had a steel tank, dual rear shocks and 3.5" travel.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

sru said:


> Yamaha dudes, please keep the chat to mean and green!
> 
> Nice work Gary!!


KX 500 & KDX 220 also


----------



## bambam_316 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Proof of 89 kdx engine in kx frame????*

[QUOTEThe Hybrid. I'm taking the 89 KDX 200 motor and currently have it sitting in a 2000 KX125 frame. I have modded the swingarm, cut the old motor mounts off and some of the new mounts ready for welding. All that for later....[/QUOTE]

Do you currently have pictures of your "89" kdx engine in the "2000 KX125 frame"?? I've been trying to find more information on this subject and all I've found is late model KDX engines in Late Model KX frames... I currently have an 89 kdx engine sitting in a 91 Kx frame, and am currently trying to figure out the head stay mount and gas tank issue. Somehow I've going to have to build a rear headstay mount for that particular engine and have the gas tank work with it while also modifying the tank to fit around the head.

I am wondering you or if anyone actually has proof of the older motor in the kx frames.

Any and all pictures and posts on this issue would be much appreciated.

That's a pretty sweet lookin E model by the way.


----------



## bambam_316 (Oct 23, 2011)

The Hybrid. I'm taking the 89 KDX 200 motor and currently have it sitting in a 2000 KX125 frame. I have modded the swingarm said:


> Do you have pictures you can post of this "89 KDX 200" engine in the 2000 KX125 Frame? How did you get the headstay to work? Or is that what you are working on also? My hybrid project is a 89 KDX200 engine in a 91 KX125 frame. And I'm having problems with the Headstay mount.


----------

